# Dog Fight!!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Are these your pup? I was feeling all sorry for the golden but he took care of it in the end.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Are these your pup? I was feeling all sorry for the golden but he took care of it in the end.


Yeah, it was like enoughs enough already.........


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That's what I thought too. Malamute is being a bully. I saw the Golden tucking his tail and getting pinned.  Not a fair play session.


----------



## wkp910 (Nov 16, 2011)

C's Mom said:


> Are these your pup? I was feeling all sorry for the golden but he took care of it in the end.


No...the Malamute is my friend's puppy...But after he left...my puppy felt sad because no one play with him...


----------



## wkp910 (Nov 16, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> That's what I thought too. Malamute is being a bully. I saw the Golden tucking his tail and getting pinned.  Not a fair play session.


My puppy even get bit by a 3 months old puppy....maybe he is just too nice:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

It looked to me like the golden was enjoying the bitey face session! Of course puppies get a bit out of hand, but he put him in his place


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is exactly what happens to Koda when she plays with the German Shepherd. So this is not normal or this is okay? We correct the german shepherd everytime he does that to her but he will still go back for it...


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

This is what goes on with JJ, our 6 month old Golden, and an older Labradoodle whenever they cross paths at the dog park. There's a lot of growling from the Labradoodle, who is about 3-times bigger then JJ in size. He acts like a bully most of the time, always pinning JJ down. JJ whimpers a lot while it's going on, but his tail stays wagging. Once he's able to get up, he runs to me or another person at the park for a "time out". At first we thought it was too rough and that JJ wasn't enjoying it due to his whimpering and running whenever he got the chance, but he kept going back for more. After a minute or two, he'll run over to the Labradoodle and start instigating him to chase him down again. It's now what the two of them do whenever they happen to be at the park at the same time.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

The fight seemed all just fun to me, they looked like they were having a good time. I don't think it was unfair or anything. Just a wrong move on the part of the Malamute at the end and the Golden put him in place  that was funny to watch. The Malamute immediately shows the side of his face, indicating he is not being threatening. Great video to watch and learn doggie body language  I also noticed a full body shake by the Golden after barking. Maybe he was just adjusting his beautiful mane, but it could also be a "calming signal", as in, I warned you with a bark, but don't mean to aggravate the situation...


----------

